# Advice please!



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I'm a Scottish nurse looking to move to New Zealand after working in Dubai for the past year. This is quite a fresh decision and so I'm just looking for any advice that might be helpful. I'm interested in Auckland and have been offered the chance to start the application process for there. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

My wife is a UK trained Registered nurse and came to work in NZ as a registered nurse.
You must be professionally registered in NZ in order to work in a medical profession. Without it you cannot be employed and it took her about 3 or 4 months. The hardest thing she found was getting all the qualification study evidence from the nursing university she attended many many years prior. Luckily they had it on microfilm after a painstaking search.
First thing you need to do is contact the Nursing Council of New Zealand to see what you need to do in order to gain registration in NZ. They'll want to know all about your qualifications and experience plus you'll need to pass the Academic IELTS test at a minimum level 7.0 overall (check that?).

You'll need a visa that allows you to live and work in NZ, so the next decision is whether to go for a temporary visa (you'll need a job offer first) or go for a permanent visa (points based and can be with or without a job offer as it all depends on the points you score).
Have a look at www.immigration.govt.nz

Don't understand your statement that you "have been offered the chance to start the application process for there" ?
Chance to apply for what exactly - a job, a visa or something else ?


----------

